# Cardioversion with TEE



## lovetocode (Sep 22, 2011)

If patient has a cardioversion with a TEE, can you code both procedures if coding for the anesthesiologist?  If so, should I code a modifier 59 on the TEE?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## danastiff (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: cardioversion and tee*

Yes, you can code both of them however, the one with the highest asa (the 01922) will generally get picked. The cardioversion was external, correct?


----------



## lovetocode (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, external cardioversion 92960.  So, I should just charge for the TEE?  I was confused because when studying for the CANPC exam, it stated that TEEs are typically bundled with anesthesia services but can also be reported separately if performed for diagnostic or therapeutic purposes.  When documentation permits, append modifier 59 (Distinct procedural service) to the procedure code to indicate the service should be bundled.  So, I coded for the TEE because of the higher base value, but I didn't know if I could also charge for the 92960.


----------



## lovetocode (Sep 23, 2011)

I just did further research and now have come to the conclusion that only the TEE can be billed (because it has the higher base value).  If the anesthesiologist actually did the TEE and not just administered anesthesia for it, then we could bill separately for it with a modifier 59.  In our office, we do not handle cardiac cases, so this would never be the case.


----------

